# freebsd-upgrade 11.1 to 11.2 Fails to Boot 11.2 Kernel (no VB, no Nvidia)



## jef (Jul 3, 2018)

Long-established box previously running 11.1-RELEASE-p11 on a ZFS mirrored pool. I've gone through the standard steps for upgrading a few times, including ZFS rollback/clone to pre-upgrade state with ZFS/beadm and always end up with the same result -- the 11.2 kernel freezes on boot, the 11.1 kernel loads and runs (though ugly in that the binaries were compiled against a different kernel ABI). It doesn't matter if I use the distro's kernel or a locally compiled one.

_Edit: Similar behavior reported in post at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/cant-ssh-after-upgrading-to-11-2.66617/post-393961_

Neither VirtualBox nor Nvidia are involved.

The early stages of the boot loader function as expected. On the 11.2 kernel the hand-transcribed output looks like

```
/boot/kernel.vimage/kernel text=0x155faa0 data=0x14e1e8+0x4b5fc8 syms=[0x8+0x16d868+0x189448]
/boot/entropy size=0x100
/boot/kernel.vimage/zfs.ko size 0x381080 at 0x225c00
loading required module 'opensolaris'
/boot/kernel.vimage/opensolaris.ko size 0xa380 at 0x25de000
Booting...
-
```
and then freezes. No response to the "three-finger salute" with a USB keyboard.

Behavior is the same with the 11.2 distro's "stock" kernel.

Manually loading the stock kernel, opensolaris, and zfs from the boot loader prompt fails in the same way.

Using the 11.1 kernel boots without hesitation.

loader.conf:

```
zfs_load="YES"
```

*Any suggestions on how to debug and/or resolve this?*

From the system running on the 11.1 kernel:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  J1900  @ 1.99GHz (2000.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x30678  Family=0x6  Model=0x37  Stepping=8
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x41d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8144420864 (7767 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core
0 < 1
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
WARNING: VIMAGE (virtualized network stack) is a highly experimental feature.
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 128/32 (20170303/tbfadt-748)
WARNING: Bogus Interrupt Polarity. Assume CONFORMS
[...]
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
```


----------



## jef (Jul 7, 2018)

I've now "installed" a "clean" version of 11.2-RELEASE on an empty beadm-compatible, zfs-generated file system by extracting base.txz, kernel.txz, and src.txz from the distro. I have the same kind of failure at boot. Changing to the new boot code doesn't seem to help either. /boot/loader.conf contains what a fresh install on a "virgin" VM shows:

```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
```

Any suggestions before I go through the process of installing two new disks and starting from scratch with 11.2-RELEASE?


```
jeff@js:~$ sudo beadm mount 11.2-RELEASE-clean /var/jail/beadm
Mounted successfully on '/var/jail/beadm'

jeff@js:~$ gpart show
=>       34  500118125  ada0  GPT  (238G)
         34          6        - free -  (3.0K)
         40       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064        984        - free -  (492K)
       2048    4194304     2  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
    4196352  495921152     3  freebsd-zfs  (236G)
  500117504        655        - free -  (328K)

=>       34  500118125  ada1  GPT  (238G)
         34          6        - free -  (3.0K)
         40       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064        984        - free -  (492K)
       2048    4194304     2  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
    4196352  495921152     3  freebsd-zfs  (236G)
  500117504        655        - free -  (328K)

jeff@js:~$ sudo gpart bootcode -b /var/jail/beadm/boot/pmbr -p /var/jail/beadm/boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 /dev/ada0
partcode written to ada0p1
bootcode written to ada0

jeff@js:~$ sudo gpart bootcode -b /var/jail/beadm/boot/pmbr -p /var/jail/beadm/boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 /dev/ada1
partcode written to ada1p1
bootcode written to ada1
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 7, 2018)

Tried to bootstrap your disks again?  Often ZFS versions also get increased (check `zpool status`) and if that happens you should obviously upgrade your pool but more than often will need to do the same for the bootloader as well. As such: did you try that as well?


----------



## jef (Jul 7, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Tried to bootstrap your disks again?



I'm not sure what you mean by "bootstrap", but would certainly be willing to try.

I have installed the bootloader from 11.2-RELEASE as outlined in the previous post.

The pool appears to be as current as 11.1-RELEASE-p11 permits and in good shape. I ran "scrub" again just now, "scrub repaired 0 in 0h19m with 0 errors on Sat Jul  7 14:29:49 2018"


```
jeff@js:~$ zpool upgrade
This system supports ZFS pool feature flags.

All pools are formatted using feature flags.

Every feature flags pool has all supported features enabled.

jeff@js:~$ zpool status
  pool: zroot
state: ONLINE
  scan: scrub repaired 0 in 0h13m with 0 errors on Mon Aug  7 16:08:19 2017
config:

    NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
    zroot       ONLINE       0     0     0
      mirror-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
        ada0p3  ONLINE       0     0     0
        ada1p3  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

In the grand scheme of things, I'd prefer to do the "from-scratch" rebuild when 12.0-RELEASE comes out, which looks like November right now. Even if "stuck" on 11.1-RELEASE, from what I read, there will be three-months' support after 12.0-RELEASE


----------



## m18e (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello!

I'm seeing the exact same problem. I upgraded from 11.1-p11 to 11.2 last night and now the system hangs on boot at the same spot.

I have the same processor (Celeron J1900).

I noticed that this release went from clang-4 to 6 -- has anything changed with 11.2 perhaps with default kernel compilation flags? I'm wondering if the boot is trapping on an unsupported instruction...? (edit: pretty sure this isn't it now)


----------



## GraemeA (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm getting the same problem on my desktop system after the 11.1-p1 to  11.2 upgrade.



```
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## m18e (Jul 30, 2018)

I've filed a bug report: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=230172


----------



## GraemeA (Jul 31, 2018)

I created a new minimal 11.2 system, with a root pool called 'zsystem' and two identical boot environments (env1,env2).

The 11.1 system has a root pool 'zroot'. I took a backup of the pool.

Booted off 11.2-env1:


```
zpool import zroot
zpool list
internal error: failed to initialize  ZFS library
```

The 11.2-env1 system boots ok to the point where it tries to mount local file systems, gets the ZFS library error and everything else fails.
The 11.2-env2 system boots ok.

The 11.1 system still boots ok.


----------



## int19h (Aug 2, 2018)

Same problem here. No ZFS at all, just straight up BSD labels (default layout on a 1TB drive).

I have tested it with boot media, and it's definitely something to do with the stock bootloader and/or kernel - USB with 11.1 memstick image boots fine, 11.2 freezes in the same exact way. Also tried it with FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-amd64-20180709-r336134-mini-memstick.img - same thing.

Any suggestions on what kind of diagnostics I could capture to help debug this?


----------



## Jeckt (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm experiencing this problem, but oddly have two nearly identical boxes; with one booting 11.2 after upgrade, while the other does not.  I have other Celeron/Atom computers that I upgraded with no problems as well. Going through those boxes I noticed "VT: init without driver" in the logs, which I didn't see on other servers (xeon cpu etc). With the monitor unplugged, the machine could then boot 11.2.  I've sent in a bug report on that thread.

Update: if I plug in the monitor after the machine has booted, it's still stuck at the same spot with "Booting", however everything is fine via ssh.

Update 2: it looks like these machines are missing virtual terminal devices like /dev/ttyv# . I'm not sure if this is the cause, or an effect of the problem. I haven't seen confirmation that this problem is related to what others are seeing, so I may have a different issue entirely, or perhaps it was something I did to my installs.


----------



## Jeckt (Aug 16, 2018)

After trying a few things, I've been able to work around this by setting kern.vty=sc in /boot/loader.conf


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't know, people. I've upgraded to 11.2 from 11.1-something, and it boots fine. But I'm using GRUB to boot it (ZFS), also no UEFI, so maybe the problem is in the updated version of the FreeBSD loader you all are using? 
Have you tried using BIOS-compatible version?


----------



## MAM (Aug 18, 2018)

yeah, here too J1900 board, update to 11.2, no boot anymore :-(

What to do now? Revoke the update? Build an own kernel (gosh, this is a slooow machine, nobody wants this…).

I'm using FBsd since 4.x now, such Things never happened before, SNIFF...


----------



## int19h (Aug 19, 2018)

Per discussion in bug comments, adding this line to /boot/loader.conf fixes it. At least I can confirm that it works here.

```
kern.vty="sc"
```


----------



## int19h (Aug 20, 2018)

One other thing. If you do the above, and then kldload drm_next_kmod (which you probably wanted to do on the affected systems once you have 11.2 - indeed, I upgraded to 11.2 largely for that alone), you'll get a blank screen. However, you can still type... and if you start X immediately after, it'll run using DRM. I guess you could set it up to load the module at startup, and then use some login manager, if you don't care about console at all.


----------



## Freakbeat (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, 

I have a ASRock Q1900-ITX and I can confirm that with kern.vty="sc" I could upgrade to 11.2-RELEASE without issues.

it worked for me.

Thanks


----------



## jeffc (Sep 22, 2018)

/boot/loader.conf:kern.vty="sc"

also worked for me on an Intel NUC with Celeron N3050 processor under 11.2.


----------



## DrTed (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeckt said:


> After trying a few things, I've been able to work around this by setting kern.vty=sc in /boot/loader.conf


Holy smokes! Thank you! This has been vexxing me for a while and for whatever reason I only _just _found this thread. I had an issue with 11.1 -> 11.2 and thought it was a zfsroot bug I read in the errata - which I read incorrectly. I had the same issue going 11.1 to 12.0-current and nearly threw my computer out the window. 
Thank you again for this fix. 
Cheers!


----------



## DrTed (Dec 13, 2018)

If it would help the developers, here is my dmesg:


```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  J1900  @ 1.99GHz (2000.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x30673  Family=0x6  Model=0x37  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x41d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16423804928 (15662 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
WARNING: L1 data cache covers fewer APIC IDs than a core (0 < 1)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
Firmware Warning (ACPI): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 128/32 (20181003/tbfadt-748)
WARNING: Bogus Interrupt Trigger Mode. Assume CONFORMS.
WARNING: Bogus Interrupt Trigger Mode. Assume CONFORMS.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-86 on motherboard
Launching APs: 2 1 3
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2000053584 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: Length mismatch for 3 range: 10816fff vs 10817000
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf080-0xf087 mem 0xb0000000-0xb03fffff,0xa0000000-0xafffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf070-0xf077,0xf060-0xf063,0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xb0816000-0xb08167ff irq 19 at device 19.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
xhci0: <Intel BayTrail USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xb0800000-0xb080ffff irq 20 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel BayTrail HDA Controller> mem 0xb0810000-0xb0813fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
siis0: <SiI3124 SATA controller> port 0xe000-0xe00f mem 0xb0788000-0xb078807f,0xb0780000-0xb0787fff irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci2
siisch0: <SIIS channel> at channel 0 on siis0
(noperiph:siisch0:0:-1:ffffffff): rescan already queued
siisch1: <SIIS channel> at channel 1 on siis0
(noperiph:siisch1:0:-1:ffffffff): rescan already queued
siisch2: <SIIS channel> at channel 2 on siis0
(noperiph:siisch2:0:-1:ffffffff): rescan already queued
siisch3: <SIIS channel> at channel 3 on siis0
(noperiph:siisch3:0:-1:ffffffff): rescan already queued
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pcib3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pcib5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xb0604000-0xb0604fff,0xb0600000-0xb0603fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x4c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251/8153 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: d0:50:99:20:c7:ff
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff pnpid PNP0900 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
fdc0: <Enhanced floppy controller> at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0
fdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC662 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC662 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC662 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2882) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2882) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <KINGSTON SV300S37A120G 521ABBF0> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 50026B774606159D
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
ada1 at siisch0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0 82.00A82> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number WD-WCC4MCYPDV0T
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
ada1: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada2 at siisch1 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0 82.00A82> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number WD-WCC4MNZVPCTU
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
ada2: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada3 at siisch2 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0 82.00A82> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada3: Serial Number WD-WCC4MHELCRXH
ada3: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
ada3: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada4 at siisch3 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0 82.00A82> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada4: Serial Number WD-WCC4M3SH2XSS
ada4: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
ada4: quirks=0x1<4K>
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
GEOM: ada1: the secondary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: ada1: using the primary only -- recovery suggested.
GEOM: ada2: the secondary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: ada2: using the primary only -- recovery suggested.
GEOM: ada3: the secondary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: ada3: using the primary only -- recovery suggested.
uhub0: 7 ports with 7 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub1 on uhub0
uhub1: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/85.37, addr 1> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <VIA Labs, Inc. USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub2 on uhub0
uhub2: <VIA Labs, Inc. USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.10/90.90, addr 2> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.4: <Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 3000> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub2
ukbd0: <Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 3000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.01, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.5: <VIA Labs, Inc. USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub3 on uhub2
uhub3: <VIA Labs, Inc. USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.10/90.90, addr 4> on usbus0
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.6: <VIA Labs, Inc. USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub4 on uhub2
uhub4: <VIA Labs, Inc. USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.10/90.90, addr 5> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for:uhub4:  usbus0
4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
uhid0 on uhub2
uhid0: <Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 3000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.01, addr 3> on usbus0
```


----------



## papadave (Jan 20, 2019)

YES!!! it works for me too .when i am trying to uprgade 11.2 p8 RELEASE to 12.0 RELEASE.
in that hello kitty logo menu .choose 'bootloader prompt' or press ESC button . and there comes a command line . type the following command.

```
set kern.vty=sc
boot -v
```


----------



## roper (Mar 2, 2019)

A J1900 Celeron box which I switched from vt to sc works well but I always access it remotely. Recently I encountered this again when attempting a 12.0-RELEASE install from a memstick to a N3150 Celeron. There is another solution that avoids the flickering issue and allows the use of vt.

Per https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=229235, setting 'hw.vga.acpi_ignore_no_vga=1' in /boot/loader.conf resolved the issue for the ASRock N3150. I'll try the same on the J1900 soon.

_p.s. edit
Can confirm this works on a Gigabyte J1900 running 11.2-RELEASE too. The boot messages aren't displayed after the driver is loaded as on the N3150, but after a delay the login prompt comes up and the vt console works normally._


----------



## DrTed (May 27, 2019)

This has become a bigger buggabo for me than I had initially figured. 
Along with being my backup/file server, I'd like to run X locally on it and use the system as a Kodi box. However, with that setting, X doesn't want to run.   X runs fine over VNC, but not locally. 
It's an ASRock something or other... I can't find the manual for it. It wasn't an expensive motherboard. I'm not surprised it's been a problem child.

The system does also have some 1st gen WD Red drives, which have not for the life of them, been able to maintain a GPT block. I can rebuild it easily enough, but it happens not just regularly, but often & a lot. I replaced one of the drives with a new WD Red and it's been fine. If I can keep the drives online, the system is a splendid little home server. I may just have to not run Kodi on it.


----------

